# Q-Ganza 06?



## Woodman1

OK, so Greg, The Pen's and I were having lunch today and it turns out that John has about 2.5 acres in Lewiston ,NY (north of Niagara Falls. ) We thought that, perhaps, we could organize a Q-Ganza event for next year at their place, since it is a little more central to all than Ohio. I could tow my pit over. We have EZ-ups/Tables etc. Maybe could do a main tent/ Pavillion. It would be tents/ sleeping bags, or a local hotel. We ARE going to do this. Question is, who else would be up for it say 09/29-09/30-10/01?
John has a mobile too. anyone who wants to bring a WSM or grill is cool too. I know that when we do Q-fest with the Texas boys, it is the best time all year! Who's up for it? Woody


----------



## zilla

Are the Texas boys invited? I would love to attend. It's about time to visit my cousins in upstate NY anyway and I have two sisters still trapped on Long Island I need to visit. Anytime is good for me, I'm pretty flexable for a big guy. :grin:


----------



## Woodman1

Oh yeah. I just joined The Bretheren to try and lure them too! I'm thinkin, 2-300 folks? "Said ,I'm goin down to Yasgur's farm, gonna join in a rock and roll band........"


----------



## Bruce B

Count me in Woody, if I like the area I might stay.

Serious though, I'M IN!!!!


----------



## Woodman1

I figure, if we start planning now, we can actually make it happen!


----------



## Bruce B

Lookin' forward to it already.


----------



## Griff

Yasgur's farm?  Woody? There's some kind of dim 60s flashback going on in my head. Who's bringing the .... nevermind. Is there a prize for who comes from the farthest away?

Griff


----------



## Woodman1

Griff, If you come, you get a prize!


----------



## Bobberqer

Zilla writes >>>I have two sisters still trapped on Long Island I need to visit<<<<

LOL... it AINT a bad place to  live ... now if we could only get rid of the Joey Buttafucco types


----------



## Woodman1

It ain't bad as long as you don't have to _leave_ the Island, drive through the city, and go to Joisey. It took me 4 hours to get from Comack to Paterson one morning! Yikes!


----------



## BrooklynQ

This Brethren's in - if the competition calendar is clear that weekend


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Woodman said:
			
		

> It ain't bad as long as you don't have to _leave_ the Island, drive through the city, and go to Joisey. It took me 4 hours to get from Comack to Paterson one morning! Yikes!



We won't tell you out of staters the short cuts!


----------



## Woodman1

I ain't traveling through da Bronx! Queens to Staten Island


----------



## zilla

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Zilla writes >>>I have two sisters still trapped on Long Island I need to visit<<<<
> 
> LOL... it AINT a bad place to  live ... now if we could only get rid of the Joey Buttafucco types



I know all about the island, I grew up in Elmont. Nuff said!  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Oinktoberfest is the last weekend in September.


----------



## txpgapro

Sounds like another "Woodstock"! :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I think that's the weekend for Oinktoberfest.


----------



## Woodman1

Well, I'd like to work around it, but the weather beyond that is dicey! At the very least, we will all come visit you there!

Ps. if it is the last weekend in September shouldn't you call it Oinktemberfest? #-o


----------



## Guest

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, I'd like to work around it, but the weather beyond that is dicey! At the very least, we will all come visit you there!
> 
> *Ps. if it is the last weekend in September shouldn't you call it Oinktemberfest?* #-o


I don't think so.  Oinktoberfest follows the tradition of Oktoberfest in Munich, Germany.  Oktoberfest actually starts in the middle of September and ends the 1st couple of days of October.

*PROST!*


----------



## john pen

Count me in....

We've got plenty of room for campers, tents ect and there's a KOA campground 1/2 mile up the road.


----------



## Bruce B

I'm in...

289 miles and 4 hours and 8 minutes...hope the weather is nice. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I'm in...
> 
> 289 miles and 4 hours and 8 minutes...hope the weather is nice. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:



Its 475 miles for us Long Island guys


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, I'd like to work around it, but the weather beyond that is dicey! At the very least, we will all come visit you there!
> 
> Ps. if it is the last weekend in September shouldn't you call it Oinktemberfest? #-o



I thought we said Oinktoberfest was one of the contests we were going to do this year?  What about something earlier for Q-Ganza?  I'm in as long as work doesn't interfere.


----------



## john pen

Dates dont matter much to me. The only weekend that wont work is in August when Ive got my wifes family reunion. ..However, we shoulfd try to firm up dates soon for those that need to submit early for vacation time..I think we were talking September in hopes of it being a little cooler...


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I think we should just do it at Oinktoberfest.  We don't do really anything that meaningful except meat prep and watching the fire anyways.  By the time the serious stuff starts in the morning we'll have recovered...maybe.   We could request of George that we all interested parties are put in one spot and just hang and have a great time.  My new company is in Rochester so I will probably have some people from there come over and see if we can get Woodman a catering job out of it or something.  Any thoughts???


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Bubba: I'm going to see George today. I'll ask him about it.


----------



## Woodman1

Well, since we are not getting a real rousing response to do this, perhaps we should just have a big get-together at Oinktoberfest. Uncle Bubba an I were discussing it yesterday over lunch, and If he, Gregg and I are competing there along with Pigs,and Kloset. John Penn lives thereas does Bill. Maybe we can coax over some other New Yawkers as well. So, we will just try to have as many folks over tho the Oinktoberfest the last weekend in September? Whattya say?


----------



## Bruce B

Woody,

So you basically just want to party on Friday night until quiet time at the competition? Is this the NEW plan?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Thos damn Ohio boys sure do plan alot of parties and then back out!  :evillaugh:


----------



## Bruce B

They ought to take some lessons from those boys down in Texas.

Them boys don't cotton to no such nonsense.


----------



## oompappy

I'll definitely be competing at Oinktoberfest but It would still be nice to have a more relaxed party style Q event sometime.


----------



## Guest

3 out of the last 4 Oinktoberfests, the weather has downright sucked.   I would take that into consideration...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Oinktoberfest is a week earlier this year as to the past 4 years. oompappy has a good point.


----------



## Guest

Like a week's gonna make a big difference...  #-o


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Sure does around here. You should know that.


----------



## Guest

Oh brother...  #-o


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

You win!  :eep:   :grin:


----------



## Bruce B

oompappy said:
			
		

> I'll definitely be competing at Oinktoberfest but It would still be nice to have a more relaxed party style Q event sometime.



Yep, I agree oomp, if I can call you oomp.


----------



## john pen

oompappy said:
			
		

> I'll definitely be competing at Oinktoberfest but It would still be nice to have a more relaxed party style Q event sometime.



Ditto....my place is still avail for a party..Plenty of camping room


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I can bring my big pit that has refrigeration on it to help keep food cold. Its about 4 foot deep 6 foot wide and 3 foot high. I have cords to run it also. My thinking is that any one that has perishables will not have to worry about running low on ice.Just a thought. I do have to be on grounds for Oinktoberfest though.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I agree. Lets set a date and time.


----------



## john pen

Ive got a big tent connection so we'll have shelter if the weather turns sour..


----------



## Woodman1

Go for it boys! If I am not cooking that weekend, I'll be there with Texas Hottie II! Woody


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

See you there. Where ever it is. :grin:


----------



## Woodman1

So, Labor Day Weekend? John? Bruce? Others?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

That's okay with me. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Bruce B

Labor Day Weekend is fine with me. Another question is this going to be a guys thing or a spouses too event?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I never go any where with out my ball and chain, She's cool, Just ask Joker, Uncle Bubba or Dallas.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I never go any where with out my ball and chain, She's cool, Just ask Joker, Uncle Bubba or Dallas.



Val is definitely cool Pigs.  Hope to see you and Val this summer at Oinktoberfest!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Date...*



			
				itchyrich said:
			
		

> Maybe a vote??


Now, we're talking.  Taken a little further, I suggest a few dates be picked and then those that plan on coming vote on them.  Labor Day is a 3 day weekend, folks.  :!: More party time!  John has his schedule to consider too.


----------



## john pen

Any weekend but the first weekend in August is cool with us.....'cause were just here for the beer and chips (well, mostly the beer)!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Okay*



			
				itchyrich said:
			
		

> Alright!!!! I'll forgo the bow hunting. Labor day weekend sounds good to me,   *11/02/06 to 11/04/06 Whats everyone think????* I'm ready for some BLUES and Johns bloody marys in the mornin!!! YYYYEEEEEE HHHAAAAA!!


I think those dates are perfect!!  :lmao:  Bring your snow mobile !!


----------



## oompappy

Labor Day weekend is good for me, I'm booked from November 2nd till '07.


----------



## john pen

Isn't Labor Day Weekend in September ?? Or do they do it differently in California ?


----------



## Guest

How about it folks? September 2 (Saturday ~ Labor Day Weekend) would be the start for Q-Ganza-06 and be in concert with *September Smoke on the Beach!* !!  If we can't all be together, let's *SMOKE* together!!!


----------



## john pen

Works for me...


----------



## Bruce B

OK, I have this wrote down now, those dates are good with me, so now that it's wrote down...it can't change.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Okay, Let's get this straight. Labor day weekend September 1st is Friday 2nd is Saturday 3rd is Sunday, Labor day is Monday. I'm good with that. Now is this the firm date? Works for me. Let's go for it!!!!!  =P~


----------



## Bruce B

OK now....where the hell are we going? :dunno:


----------



## Woodman1

I'm in. I think it is John's place in the greater Buffalo area.


----------



## john pen

Fine on our end...we're actually in Lewiston...a few miles North of Niagara Falls On the Niagara River, about 15 min. North of Buffalo, about 10 min North of the infamous Grand Island....About 3 hours from Cleveland


----------



## Captain Morgan

Why don't you guys jsut make a Myrtle Beach vacation out of it?  Lots to do fer the wimmin folk and chillruns.


----------



## Guest

> infamous Grand Island


----------



## Greg Rempe

3 hrs?!?!??!!  Damn, just missed my cut-off!!  Maybe next time!! :grin:


----------



## john pen

Well, Joker has inspired me to fill you folks in on some of the area highlights close to our tentative get together location...

The Falls..
http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... html#47822

Whirlpool Jet boat...If any of you saw the final episode of The great race this season (I think thats the name of it, where familys race)...it was shot in our town here and their last challenge was a ride on this jet boat. We have an in with the owners, so if we may be able to work a deal to get some better rates than what you see....Ive never been, but a lot of folks around town go a few times a year and say its an awesome experience..
http://www.niagarafallslive.com/niagara ... tboat_.htm

Seneca Niagara Casino...There are also two more on the canadian side..Just bring your drivers licence and you wont have a problem crossing over (just wanted to mention though..for those members here with outstanding wants and/or warrants, you might want to pass on this). Also, as far as seeing the falls and the touristy stuff, its much better over there after you done this side.
http://www.senecaniagaracasino.com/snc/index.html

Fort Niagara...
http://www.oldfortniagara.org/

If you have questions about lodging ect...feel free to ask...


----------



## Woodman1

You forgot THE ANCHOR!


----------



## Bruce B

Woodman said:
			
		

> You forgot THE ANCHOR!



That's a MUST if this all comes together.


----------



## Griff

john pen said:
			
		

> There are also two more on the canadian side..Just bring your drivers licence and you wont have a problem crossing over (just wanted to mention though..for those members here with outstanding wants and/or warrants, you might want to pass on this).



I heard the Canuks were going to start making us show passports in retalation for us doing the same thing. Not sure when all this foolishness with our neighbors is going to start. It's another one of those knee jerk "keep the terrorists out" responses.

Griff


----------



## john pen

Griff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also two more on the canadian side..Just bring your drivers licence and you wont have a problem crossing over (just wanted to mention though..for those members here with outstanding wants and/or warrants, you might want to pass on this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the Canuks were going to start making us show passports in retalation for us doing the same thing. Not sure when all this foolishness with our neighbors is going to start. It's another one of those knee jerk "keep the terrorists out" responses.
> 
> Griff
Click to expand...


Just read the other day where they are rethinking that...Something to do with us not going over there anymore and worse yet, no more of our spending money going over there...But if it wasn't for us, there wouldn't be any guns in Canada..buts that a whole new thread..lol :razz:


----------



## Steve McMurtry

Boys,
Please don't start with the passport issues!
But to make up for OUR governments little issues, I can bring Canadian beer to Oiktoberfest!!!!!
Who wants some?
John your right on the money, we need more guns for the Jamaicans!
Then again, you can thanks us Canucks for the first BBQ at the White House, we were the first and last to torch it!


Cheers


----------



## Guest

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Boys,
> Please don't start with the passport issues!
> ... you can thanks us Canucks for the first BBQ at the White House, we were the first and last to torch it!
> Cheers


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  OK, Merc ~ You better bring more than beer!!  :taunt:


----------



## john pen

Ill take a two four of Blue light here...!!


----------



## Bruce B

Steve,

I've been known to drink a few Molson Canadian, if there were some around.

Thanks Steve


----------



## Steve McMurtry

two four of blue light and a two four of Canadian that's it!!!????


----------



## Bruce B

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> two four of blue light and a two four of Canadian that's it!!!????



Can you bring booze?


----------



## Steve McMurtry

Bruce,

Yup,
What's your poison?


----------



## john pen

mmmm...cheap booze from Amex Duty Free !!!


----------



## Woodman1

I'll have three Montecristo # 2's please. ( I feel sad, only Susan would know what that is)


----------



## john pen

Am I the ony one noticing this reoccuring fixation someone has on Susan lately ??


----------



## Finney

Woodman said:
			
		

> I'll have three Montecristo # 2's please. ( I feel sad, only Susan would know what that is)


We know... we just don't care.


----------



## Finney

Okay....
We care... Just not that much. 8-[


----------



## Steve McMurtry

Woody,

I know what your talkin aboot! :grin: 
I have a slight passion for Cuban leaf myself!!  

But even in Canadian Dolars thems very expensive!  

Cheers


----------



## Bruce B

I thought I would ressurect this thread and see if it's still on the back burner or if it's been cancelled. Need an update, if there is one.


----------



## john pen

Bruce,  My place is still available, however it looks like a bunch of the fellas are planning on comming up for Oinktoberfest...Either way Im in...


----------



## Puff1

8-[


----------



## wittdog

If this Q ganza happens I'm in.........................Is it happening?


----------

